# Unbelie V able



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

No wish to promote this advert!!

But I've never seen anything like this in the UK before!!

http://www.pets4homes.co.uk/classif...rian-w-h-vizsla-foundation-trained-stone.html

A simple case of supply and demand or just pure greed?

Your thoughts....

Hobbsy


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I never trust any ad that sells multiple breeds. I counted 9 different breeds an a Springador? I guess a made up name for a springer/lab cross.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

What on earth is the fun in a pre-trained puppy? Never seen that in the UK before either. 

They're becoming more and more popular here in the way we all dread. As fashionable!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Pre-Trained, might as well be a ready meal there is nothing nicer than collecting your puppy from the breeder, and nurturing the defenceless little bundle into the very fine dogs we see sitting on our sofa's :-* personally I want to be with my Darcy from tiny pup into a grand old lady and loving her every minute, I am privileged to be with her. ;D


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

The age of instant gratification...


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

"Foundation Trained Puppy" - sounds like a rescue with a post title and a big price tag 

What a flawed concept. Training a dog is a lifetime job (feels like it anyway  ). Anybody who can't/won't train a puppy isn't going to be able to keep their dog trained in the long run so it's just a big waste of money and will encourage people to take on a dog they can't cope with.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm ok with a started pup. The breeder I visited this spring did "started pups" as well as non-started. Most of his buyers purchased the "started pups" and took them home at 12 weeks.

As I get older and have a bit more "means" than time, I'm not adverse to a professional staff starting a pup. 

The breeder I am referring to often sells to repeat Vizsla owners that are older. It isn't a matter of can, but a matter of why if the puppy training is done well.

But now that I have been a grandfather for a few years and I watch what it takes my kids to raise children, I ask myself, "How the heck did we do that?" 

Wow, my 2,000th post. Unbelie V able!
RBD


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

But I wonder if someone who doesn't have the 'time, means or inclination' will then be able to ~keep~ the pup trained. Dogs can get untrained so quickly without the right reinforcements, and I think if you didn't teach the behaviour it would be hard to remember how to retain it.

Edit: Obviously not aimed at you RBD, I'm fairly sure you could keep a dog trained! ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't see a problem with buying a started pup.
Plenty of threads on the forum about problems with crate training for people that live in apartments. They are unable to let the pup howl for fear of complaints. A pup that is already crate trained might have been a good option for them.
I wouldn't mine buying a little older pup from a breeder/trainer. I like field dogs, so the training I would want it to have would be different than obedience.
A breeder that has access to land, birds and intro to gunfire would be my reason for letting a pup stay longer.


----------

